# Jet Camper



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This Camper is not as well decked out as LazyDaisey's new RV, but this is a unique purchase. It IS NOT MY camper, but I came across this ad, and have gone back to the ad several times just for the sake of entertainment.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/rvs/5502507115.html


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I did it! I posted a link and not the article!*

I meant to post the article and a photo! I was struggling with it, and in a hurry and am here to post the article.



> JET AIRPLANE camper trailer tiny home project - $8650 (Alvin, TX(Houston))
> 
> NO TEXTING PLEASE.
> Here is your chance to own a camper trailer that will blow all of those vintage and antique Airstream trailers out of the water. I just custom built the trailer using completely new parts. The airplane fuselage is gutted and ready for you to start customizing the interior any way you want. The total length is around 20ft. The biggest draw back is you have to bend over a bit to walk in it. I am not 100% finished building it yet. I still have to paint the trailer and add tail lights. I am selling this as is and as a project for you to finish. You will have to title and register the trailer with the state, which isn't very hard.
> ...


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Truth be told, I would rather have an Airstream


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

dademoss said:


> Truth be told, I would rather have an Airstream


Yes!

Does it seem as though someone has some scrap planes and is trying to make a dollar or two? I think he should sell it as scrap.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd probably go for it if they did it in a UH-60 Blackhawk model!!! That would be too cool... Plus lots more room!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Balls004 said:


> I'd probably go for it if they did it in a UH-60 Blackhawk model!!! That would be too cool... Plus lots more room!


This seems too small to even stand up in. This is just too small to do anything with or in.

There are some planes that have been made into homes.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

weedygarden said:


> This seems too small to even stand up in. This is just too small to do anything with or in.
> 
> There are some planes that have been made into homes.


Well... with the model shown, yes it's small. Now if you towed it up to Denver you could become a member of the Mile High Club without too much acrobatics. I'm not too sure about the rules, but you'd be in an airplane and a mile high...

I still would like to see a Blackhawk version. God knows I've spent enough time sleeping on the floor or in a hammock in one. A nice soft bed and I'd feel right at home! Ah, the smell of JP4 and coffee in the morning!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think the best thing the owner of this jet can do is to sell it for scrap.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

A few rich pilots have turned small turbo prop Cessnas on floats into RV's. They have beds, toilets, and small kitchenettes. They fly from one lake to another in Canada and sit in the lake to fish or anchor on shore and pitch a tent.


----------

